# Damaged tyre advice



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi all,

The other day I hit a curb and did this. Im not so worried about the alloy more the safety of the tyre. I do around 350 miles a week with the motorway for 30 mins each morning and evening.

I went to one tyre shop who said it was fine just glue it down but I wondered if I could ask you kind people based on personal experiences and what your thoughts are.

The tyres a couple of months old which is why I am very annoyed but I understand it is not worth risking life.

What are your thoughts. (FYI - it is the drivers front tyre)




























Thanks!

Will


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

considering its the only thing in contact with the road at all times i would say change it. No point in gluing it down as its a safety aspect. 

I was always told any sidewall damage is also a fine is the po po catch you


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

If you were driving local and low speeds , you mite be ok but long trips and motorway speeds.id say get new chap. Maybe chuck on the spare


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Normally I'd say the same as ottostein, but on this occasion I would be OK with that and the opinion of the tyre shop guy. That looks like it's just the extra bit of rubber to stop you kerbing your wheels. I'd be doing what the tyre guy suggested.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

I'd glue it down. Looks just to be excess rubber from rim protector


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

winrya said:


> I'd glue it down. Looks just to be excess rubber from rim protector


+1

No real damage here


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

WP-UK said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The other day I hit a curb and did this. Im not so worried about the alloy more the safety of the tyre. I do around 350 miles a week with the motorway for 30 mins each morning and evening.
> 
> ...


Will , it's not really about what we think, personally I would continue driving with that tyre, the tyre fitter could have easily made a few quid and suggested replacing the tyre.
What you should have done is gone to another fitter for a second opinion (and you still have that option)
Only you know how you drive and and what cost is peace of mind.
If you are worried about it change it.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Maybe try another couple of tyre places and see what they say too


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Will , it's not really about what we think, personally I would continue driving with that tyre, the tyre fitter could have easily made a few quid and suggested replacing the tyre.
> What you should have done is gone to another fitter for a second opinion (and you still have that option)
> Only you know how you drive and and what cost is peace of mind.
> If you are worried about it change it.


Thank you! and thank you all.

A new replacement is £90 which its not worth crashing for, however if it really is safe I would obviously rather not pay. I will visit another couple of garages tomorrow for opinions but also thought I would ask on here because of the wide experience levels.

Thank you all.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

I's swap it simply because of the motorway speed/milage. Also you don't have X-Ray vision, if the wall has been pinched against the rim there could be damage you can't see.

What do they cost?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I chivved my runflat exactly same as you , When I had a good look at it , It was the excess on the rim protector which has already been mentioned , I glued it back no problems


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

WP-UK said:


> Thank you! and thank you all.
> 
> A new replacement is £90 which its not worth crashing for, however if it really is safe I would obviously rather not pay. I will visit another couple of garages tomorrow for opinions *but also thought I would ask on here because of the wide experience levels.*
> 
> Thank you all.


It is worth asking as many sources as possible, but you get the last call, and your decision should be based on logic , not emotion.
I remember I was desperate for some tyres a couple of NYE back, put some budgets on, the word on the street is 'ditch finder' .... well I'm embarrassed to say the Events budgets are more pleasing than the branded that they replaced.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Personally I would replace it.
Better safe than sorry.


----------



## roelliwohde (Dec 14, 2012)

I had a damage like this on my rear tyre, i replaced it! Think it isn't worth the risk at all!


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

Personally if it were mine I'd throw it on the back and forget about it. I read you do a lot of motorway miles but in view of we're it was caught on sidewall I think you'll be fine. As for being on show if it bothers you and it can be turned put it on the inside so its not obvious, or cut the tail off. If the damage was more toward the tread I'd bin it , and by putting it on rear you'll not subject it to as much cornering stress as on the front. But this is only my opinion, safety obviously comes first. You could argue at least you know how you did it, you could buy a pair of part worn off of someone that's been dropped off many curbs and show no damage but could be equally damaged inside perhaps.


----------



## Bigred 999 (Dec 31, 2012)

From an ex truck driver replace.
I drive a land rover the tyres are £200 each I would replace.
Ian :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Bigred 999 said:


> From an ex truck driver replace.
> I drive a land rover the tyres are £200 each I would replace.
> Ian :thumb:


Welcome to the forum, very odd 1st post I must confess


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Just surface rubber on the edge of the rim protecter ide glue it down, its not doing owt


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

mate thats not down to the cords so you have no worries also its on the rim protector a thicker part of the sidewall so definitely no worries


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks too deep for me to be comfortable with it on my car.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies, really appreciated.

I am going to visit a few tyre shops tomorrow to see what they say.

I am definitely going to move it to the back but think I will buy a new tyre.

Planning on a new car in April but not worth an accident in the meantime.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

WP-UK said:


> Thanks for all your replies, really appreciated.
> 
> I am going to visit a few tyre shops tomorrow to see what they say.
> 
> ...


What's the point of moving it to the rear?
Apparently it is 'better' to have the newer tyres on the rear.
What car is it? Is it front wheel drive?
Obviously it is going to bug you, so just get the tyre changed and be more careful with the kerbs in future, as you have discovered they always win


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Avanti said:


> What's the point of moving it to the rear?
> Apparently it is 'better' to have the newer tyres on the rear.
> What car is it? Is it front wheel drive?
> Obviously it is going to bug you, so just get the tyre changed and be more careful with the kerbs in future, as you have discovered they always win


If it blows out you are far better having steering and brakes.


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

That is fine. It would still pass an mot like that. It's only dangerous and a failure on the mot if you can see the cords, which I can't see in that picture.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Kerr said:


> If it blows out you are far better having steering and brakes.


Depending on the car, you may not notice the blow out until you are cornering, so for me out of the choice of front and rear blow out, front for me


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

It is a FWD Astra


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Wouldnt worry about it, superglue it down and forgot about it.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I done some similar damage just after I changed the wheels to low profiles on my first car... Never had a problem in the 6k the tire had left. I never thought about glueing it down right enough, I just carefully cut off the excess flap from the rim protector.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

I too would fit it to the rear and just keep an eye on it when you wash the car, but as has been said before it is a non structural part of the tyre and is not illegal as it hasn't gone down to the cords.



Avanti said:


> Depending on the car, you may not notice the blow out until you are cornering, so for me out of the choice of front and rear blow out, front for me


Anyone who cannot tell they have had a blow out should really consider further training IMO.

I stopped to change a tyre for a woman stopped on the A12, who had driven the car for over 5 miles with a puncture, she could hear a loud noise and could smell burning rubber (the inside sidewall was almost all worn away) yet she carried on driving "because I didn't know what was wrong" It didn't cross her mind to stop and look around the car until she was flagged down by another motorist… amazing.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Gizmo68 said:


> I too would fit it to the rear and just keep an eye on it when you wash the car, but as has been said before it is a non structural part of the tyre and is not illegal as it hasn't gone down to the cords.
> 
> *
> Anyone who cannot tell they have had a blow out should really consider further training IMO.*
> ...


You would be surprised what people cannot tell, luckily I have a low tyre pressure warning on my car, but as mentioned if a car with a light back end (usually FWD) has a tyre that has deflated, then until cornering it may not be noticed.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

if i was working on the car id advise it but wouldnt call it


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Just the rim protector part so I would glue


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Depending on the car, you may not notice the blow out until you are cornering, so for me out of the choice of front and rear blow out, front for me


Irrespective of the car or drive configuration, I'd want to have a front blow out than a rear. 
Having been a passenger in both scenarios, I can vouch that the rear blow out sent the car across three lanes of traffic with out an time or chance to control it.

Most cars have a diagonal brake distribution anyway so you'll still have braking, whatever the scenario.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

this is just the tear strip, designed to tear off to proect your wheel, no issue here, keep it on and dont worry about it!


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

A true blow out as in the explosion of a tyre NOT a puncture that just deflates is certainly not something I would want on the front of any vehicle. The shock of the tyre blowing throws the steering rapidly and of course the rapid de-acceleration on the now tyre less wheel can at best put you in the hedge, or if other side then of course then the consequences could be far worse. Can actually snap the steering wheel so sharply that wrists or fingers can be broken. Rear blow out is not pleasant but if had a choice would definitely opt for rear option. Tyres are much better these days even cheap nang dang flubber rubber ding dong imports are pretty good at holding together these days and dare I say even remoulds are less prone to blow outs. Once upon a time if you got off the tyre fitters forecourt before they went bang then you'd done well. Can't speak for other manufacturers but the process Michelin put their tyres through with testing is un-believable but then they ain't cheap.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

You get what you pay for with tyres.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Any update from WP-UK on what he chose to do??


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd change it for peace of mind.But i have drove on worse tbh


----------

